# High Amniotic Fluid Level - Hydramnios



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi There

I was just wondering if you please just settle my mind a bit. I have been to see the consultant today who has diagnosed me with high amniotic fluid levels, otherwise known as hydramnios. She said that the deepest pool of fluid is at 6.3cm. I have since got back home and searched it on the internet and have scared myself silly with the search results. I was just wondering if you could please tell me does this mean that there is definitely a problem with the little one? What causes hydramnios? Do you think it should be something to worry about?

Many Thanks for your help

BB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Polyhydramnios is not uncommon, but does mean that you will have more regular scans, to check that the fluid hasn't increased too much.

It can be caused by many different things, such as problems with the placenta, or your baby not weeing as much as it should.  It may also be down to diabetes in pregnancy.  Have they tested you for this?

The pocket of fluid that they have seen might never get any bigger, and that might be it, so don't worry too much.  They will monitor you really closely, and if things are starting to look like there is excess fluid, they will deliver you before there are any problems.

Don't do any more internet looking!!!   You'll only find worse case scenarios that are really rare!!!!

Let me know if I can tell you any more,

emilycaitlinxx


----------



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks EC, 

Yes I had the diabetes check about 9 or so weeks ago (at 28 weeks) and that all seemed fine. I guess I'll just have to wait a couple of weeks to find out!!! I will avoid the internet like the plague (except FF of course!)

Thanks once again for all of your help, don't know what I'd do without you

BB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

